# H115i WaKü Kühlerleistung nach Reinigung extrem verschlechtert



## Moerti84 (30. Mai 2019)

*H115i WaKü Kühlerleistung nach Reinigung extrem verschlechtert*

Hallo zusammen,

ich nutze zur Kühlung meines i7 5930K eine H115i Wasserkühlung von Corsair.

Als ich die Kühlung erstmals installierte, war es mir möglich, den Prozessor bis auf 4.4 - 4.5 GHz zu übertakten und stabil bei max. 67 °C laufen zu lassen und Workload.

Nun habe ich sie mal komplett ausgebaut, gereinigt und wieder eingebaut.

Seit dem Einbau war die Kühlleistung richtig schlecht. Selbst im Standard Takt von 3.5 - 3.7 GHz ging er bei einfachem Spielen von z.B. Rocketleague auf über 78°C.

Ich habe nun die Wärmeleitpaste erneuert und es wurde etwas besser, jedoch bei weitem nicht so, wie es mal war.

Nun bin ich auf der Suche, woran es liegen könnte.

Die iCUE software sagt mir, dass die Pumpe läuft, jedoch wäre meine erste Vermutung, dass diese defekt ist. wie kriegt man das am besten raus?

Und habt ihr noch andere Ideen, woran es liegen könnte?

Anbei ein Bild des internen Aufbaus. Kabel habe ich soweit alle gecheckt.

Vielen Dank im Voraus für eure Antworten!


----------



## Schwarzseher (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: H115i WaKü Kühlerleistung nach Reinigung extrem verschlechtert*

Mit welcher Drehzahl läuft die Pumpe denn?Oft ist das Problem das sich Luft im System befindet und die Pumpe halt nicht richtig läuft.
Man hat halt bei AIO keinen Ausgleichsbehälter wo Luft entweichen kann.Die Pumpe muss halt permanent unter Wasser sein damit sie gut läuft.
Evt. den Radi mal abbauen und bewegen wärend die Pumpe läuft.
Oder man füllt ein wenig nach wenn die Pumpe das ermöglicht


----------



## Moerti84 (30. Mai 2019)

*AW: H115i WaKü Kühlerleistung nach Reinigung extrem verschlechtert*

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Jetzt wird es richtig schräg.

Hatte nochmals die Wärmeleitpaste aufgetragen, und dann stieg die Temp. auf über 95 °C schon bei Start.

Nun habe ich die H115i durch einen Luftkühler ersetzt und es funktioniert. Temp. ist jetzt niedrig und stabil, aber nun hab ich ein anderes Problem 

Der Bootvorgang ist extrem Langsam. Nicht nur ein bisschen, sondern nach dem Anschalten dauert es ca. 30 - 45 sec, bis überhaupt die Bildschirme angesprochen werden und ich ins BIOS gehen könnte. Wenn ich ins BIOS gehe, braucht das auch ca. eine Minute. Dann dauert es nun 1 - 2 Minuten, bis Windows geladen ist.

Ich nutze eine SSD, das macht es noch misteriöser für mich.

Habe Windows mittlerweile neu aufgesetzt, Festplatten mit SSD-Z gechecked. Ergebnis - Alle Platten gut, System brauch immer noch extrem lange zum Hochfahren. Im laufenden Betrieb hab ich keine Fehler feststellen können.

Bin jetzt echt ratlos. Habe ich vielleicht auf dem Board irgendwas beschädigt?


----------



## Moerti84 (31. Mai 2019)

*AW: H115i WaKü Kühlerleistung nach Reinigung extrem verschlechtert*

Da das Kühlungsproblem gelöst ist und durch ein anderes Problem abgelöst wurde - hier der Link zum neuen Problem in der richtigen Kategorie 

PC braucht extrem lange zum Booten, sowohl für BIOS, als auch für Windows


----------

